
KAISER / PTI issue may also affect ARM CPUs - mappu
https://lwn.net/Articles/740393/
======
mappu
The patch was updated to v3: [http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/linux-arm-
kernel/2017-D...](http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/linux-arm-
kernel/2017-December/546235.html)

Compared to the x86 patches, these are still in the review stage, aiming to
upstream for 4.16.

I guess they'll find their way into Android trees before then.

------
qubex
What of Apple’s A _n_ -series processors ( _Fusion_ , _Bionic_ ,...) in it’s
iPhone and iPad ranges? Those are customised ARM_64 devices so presumably
they’re vulnerable to attack just as any other implementation, and will
require an iOS patch to fix. If this patch has the performance impact being
bandied about for the _x_ 86 patch we’re going to be looking at a more
sluggish mobile experience (especially when switching apps or doing I/O
intensive work) and heightened battery drain (because that wasn’t enough of a
problem already).

